# What to do whilst stimming?



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

I'm wondering what I should do whilst stimming - have been told by IVF clinic to drink 2 litres of water and avoid caffeine and alcohol (torture!) but just wondering if I should be doing anything else? I think I might have read about keeping tummy warm with hot water bottle somewhere but I can't find it now and I'm not sure if that advised keeping tummy warm during stimming or after EC?? What things are other "stimmers" doing??


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

I'm starting my stimming drugs for my second cycle tonight.  As well as taking plenty water (2 litres minimum) and protein (60g as Molly says), I am trying to have plenty EFAs (Essential Fatty Acids) - I'm  vegetarian and am taking a supplement based on linseeds plus eating walnuts etc which are high in EFAs.  I am also taking a prenatal supplement plus Co-enzyme Q10 and extra Vitamin C.  Oh yes, and a royal jelly/bee pollen supplement.  I am just about rattling with supplements, in fact!!! (And do is DH ...).  Not sure if any of it makes any difference but at least it is something positive you can do yourself.

Zita West's book "Fertility and Conception" has a whole load of suggestions re diet and other hints (including the above) which I am trying to follow, including keeping tummy warm. 

Good luck!

Ellie


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Hi Nic

Yes, you've read that keeping your tummy warm is good. Its in Zita Wests book. Also, not too vigorous exercise as you need the blood flow to go to your uterus to help the follicles grow and exercise will send it to your extremities. Rest up as much as you can   

Avoid alcohol, caffeine and eat healthily. Are you taking any vitamins?

I also tried visualisation. Imagining the follicles growing, it's very relaxing too.

GOOD LUCK!

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## janna (Jun 6, 2005)

Hi Nic

At my clinic the ARGC they suggest that you drink 3 litres of water a day as well as 1 litre of milk, it doesnt matter what sort of milk, or even if it is flavoured milk etc.

I have also read that pineapple (non concentrate) juice is supposed to be good too.

Yeah the Zita West book provides lots of dietary tips to.

Good luck

Janna x


----------



## nic1000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Thanks for tips everyone.  I like the idea of the visualisation so think I'll give that a try plus up my milk intake!!


----------



## shazznewman (May 17, 2005)

Hi, must be confusing with all this advice and the fact that some differ slightly.  At my clinic I was told to drink 2 litres of water and day and 1 litre of milk, though I was told it had to be full fat or semi-skimmed.  Apart from folic acid, I didn't take any other vitamins, clinic never advised that I needed to.  Its always the same though, make sure you eat a healthily.

Good luck,

Shazznewman


----------

